
Books I Love: Stephen Mitchell’s “Tao Te Ching: A New English Version” - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2016/08/books-love-stephen-mitchells-tao-te-ching-new-english-version/
======
Esau
Nice to see that someone else likes this translation. Mitchell's version was
the first version I was exposed to and I prefer it to the others I have read
(even though other versions may be more a more accurate translation).

